# When I'm not in the lawn...



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

...I'm playing guitar.

Jamming on my acoustic, writing some new songs, or hooking up the electric and shredding to a backing track.

I also like to play street fighter 2 and mega man x songs on the piano

Any other musicians out there 🤔

*Me (right), my oldest son, and my sister*



*A corner of my basement*



*My youngest son*


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Good to have other interests and if it involves family...even better!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I've been coaching my sons' various sports teams for the last 5 years. Taking a break during fall soccer this year. I also do public address for the local colleges football and basketball teams. Just try to stay busy. Not really one to sit around and watch tv.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I've been coaching my sons' various sports teams for the last 5 years. Taking a break during fall soccer this year. I also do public address for the local colleges football and basketball teams. Just try to stay busy. Not really one to sit around and watch tv.


ive coached my oldest son's soccer a few seasons - that's always fun. Only tv I watch is YouTube and some movies every now and then, most tv is garbage imo


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Good to have other interests and if it involves family...even better!


totally agree - what are some of yours


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

S7108384 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Good to have other interests and if it involves family...even better!
> ...


My granddaughters! They will be 4 and 5 in January. We have raised them since the youngest was 6 months old and I retired 2 years ago to be a full time stay at home PawPaw. I use to be totally into golf but now only occasionally. I'm a guide on a pool care site called Trouble Free Pool and that's fun. I served on the town Economic Development Board but that stint is over and so is my short term in politics  I love to cook and grill so I do 90% of the family dinners. We love to travel and my wife and I will be celebrating our 25th anniversary in Asia next month. Can't go wrong with wine or scotch...


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I ride this and try not to fall off


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@s7108384
I was once a guitar player. Still love all things Fender. You've ordered from Sweetwater, I assume? 
If you ever have irrigation needs, drip depot sends candy just like Sweetwater :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats on 25! Singapore and Hong Kong by chance?



ctrav said:


> my wife and I will be celebrating our 25th anniversary in Asia next month.


When I'm not in the lawn or raising the kids, I read a lot about finance. I know that's exciting; try not to be jealous.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@dfw_pilot actually no. We had planed a Thailand/Hong Kong/ Singapore trip and then we had two different couples tell us about Vietnam so we decided to go there and Japan. It will be interesting to say the least...


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

When I'm not in "the Yarden," I am ....

Summer: in the water!


Rest o' the year:

Smokin' clay targets!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hunting, target shooting, reloading, vacationing, smoking food, or in my pool. The last two often go together.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> ...I'm playing guitar.
> 
> Jamming on my acoustic, writing some new songs, or hooking up the electric and shredding to a backing track.
> 
> ...


 Lefty!

I've always wanted to try to play the guitar but Im left handed and am afraid guitars will be harder to find and that learning the "fingering" will be harder since everything is geared towards rightys.

How hard is it?


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

When not in lawn or enjoying time with my wife and boys, I'm in the gym lifting or playing tennis/golf/bowling/softball. We too have 4 guitars and a keyboard but the other things take priority in free time. :thumbup:


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Another southpaw picker here as well. I don't play as much as I used to though now that I have this large property and a kid. @craigdt the struggle is real when it comes to finding guitars. Good luck ever walking in a store and having a decent selection. If you ever get in to playing you may want to take a road trip to Southpaw Guitars in Texas. I've found learning to play easier for me because when I'm watching a video or someone else it's a perfect mirror image if they're right handed.


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm probably woodworking


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

tomartom said:


> I'm probably woodworking


Those are some beautiful pieces, nice work


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm in the gym and during really good weather I'm on my motorcycle


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@tomartom Wow, beautiful joinery!


----------

